# Definition of Level 1 and Level 2 in NFPA 110



## mshields (Sep 5, 2011)

Level 1 - systems where a failure of the equipment to perform could result in loss of human life or serious injury

Level 2 - systems where a failure of the equipment to peform is "less critical" to human life and safety.

My question is on the questionable, IMO, definition of Level 2; who is to define what is to be "less critical" to human life?

More importantly what does article 701, Legally required, coincide with.  Are these systems Level 1 or Level 2.

If Level 2 implies some criticality to human life then I assume Standby systems are neither Level 1 or Level 2.  Is that a true statement?

And if it is, NFPA 110 is entitled Emergency and Standby Power systems yet everything in it falls into one of two Levels neither of which appears to include Standby systems.

Can anyone clarify this for me?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## RJJ (Sep 6, 2011)

Mike: good question! Level 2 may be used and decided by the ahj and an example could be operation of elevators or sump pumps. Just on the surface.

level 1 would be critical areas like an operating room in a hospital or exhaust in a hazard area. One must apply the definition on a case by case bases of use and occupancy.


----------



## imhotep (Sep 6, 2011)

2010 NFPA 110 has an explanatory appendix that goes over the details for the levels.

The NEC, IBC and IFC employ the terms Emergency and Legally Required.  My understanding is Level 1 equates to Emergency and Level 2 equates to Legally Required.  Optional Standby systems are neither Emergency nor Legally Required.


----------

